# (Lots of Pics) Some of The Little Critters Around My House



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey i figured id post some pictures of some of the little critters that make trouble around me house. Yes i have plenty more then these.

Im just going to stick with some of our Chinchilla's for now.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Adorable!! I love the first picture. The li'l guys saying "hey, no pictures!"

Looks like you really enjoy them. 

Gwen


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwww... they're so cute. How many do you have?


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

We currently have 13 of the little monsters do to breeding pairs and babies that need to be sold.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow they are super cute. I want one, but have to wait till college.


----------



## BumbleBG (Feb 3, 2009)

Love the Ebonies, especially the BV! I have two girls of my own. Are you a member of CnQ?


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

No i am not, and this isnt even all of them that we have. lol They get to be little monsters.


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

Also thanks.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Philnominal said:


> We currently have 13 of the little monsters do to breeding pairs and babies that need to be sold.


 
Yikes :shock: Just curious if they make any kind of noise?


----------



## BumbleBG (Feb 3, 2009)

They do make sounds, something along the lines of a guinea pig. They also bark. Sounds like a quick squeeze of a squeeky toy I think. What amazes me is how much personality they have! Smart little critters, and determined when they set their mind to something.:roll:

Do you specialize in certain lines? What color mutations do you breed for? 
The breeder I got my chins from had just purchased some Goldbar females and males, never thought I'd see one of those in person. Such beautiful coloring!


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww,they are so cute!


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

BumbleBG said:


> They do make sounds, something along the lines of a guinea pig. They also bark. Sounds like a quick squeeze of a squeeky toy I think. What amazes me is how much personality they have! Smart little critters, and determined when they set their mind to something.:roll:
> 
> Do you specialize in certain lines? What color mutations do you breed for?
> The breeder I got my chins from had just purchased some Goldbar females and males, never thought I'd see one of those in person. Such beautiful coloring!


No not trying for any particular lines. Just only have one standard breeding female. so we get a little of everything. They also cough at you if they get mad. They deff have attitudes.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

They are adorable! are they loud? I know Guinea pigs are!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

is it possible to ship them .. =D i want one !!


----------

